# Bugfest pics and thanks



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)

First I want to thank the Mantidforum members who helped me out for this event (www.bugfest.org). I can't tell you how much it is appreciated.

I want to formally thank:

Tammy Wolfe

ismart (Paul). Nice to see you in person again! This guy flies all the way from NY to see my table. Crazy huh?

agentA

MantidLord

Orin

Precarious

Yen Saw

angelofdeathzz

giesle

hibiscusmile

Peter

Hope I didn't forget anybody.

Now for some pics. I was right up against some windows so the pics kinda suck:


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## aNisip (Sep 15, 2012)

awesome job rick!!! :clap:  i really wish i could've been there...awesome pics too! it looks like you had a great crowd to "preach" to; hopefully some of those people left with knowing more about mantids... :detective: :clap: :clap: :clap: well done!

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Andrew. We had hundreds of people stop by the table. I really wish I wasn't right in front of windows. It makes for bad pics haha.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 15, 2012)

despite being by the window i loved how you had the glass/acrylic mounts up against them...it was really intuitive


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> despite being by the window i loved how you had the glass/acrylic mounts up against them...it was really intuitive


My wifes idea. I had them on the table but was so worried about them "growing legs".


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 15, 2012)

great pics happy it all turned out well


----------



## agent A (Sep 15, 2012)

i dont see my girl in a preserving jar  

other than that great pics!! i wish i could be there


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome, do you have any video of the presentation?


----------



## twolfe (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice set up! It looks very professional.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)

agent A said:


> i dont see my girl in a preserving jar
> 
> other than that great pics!! i wish i could be there


Shes in there somewhere.



Paradoxica said:


> Awesome, do you have any video of the presentation?


I don't. Somebody with the museum staff came in with a camera at one point but I don't know.



Tammy Wolfe said:


> Nice set up! It looks very professional.


Thanks!


----------



## agent A (Sep 15, 2012)

yay peeps got to see my baby!!! can't wait to see her babies


----------



## kotomi (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful... I wish I lived closer. I'd love to attend an insect fair! I love your display cases for your live specimens...


----------



## hierodula (Sep 16, 2012)

GRRR.... Rick ur making me jealous of all the people that live in NC that can go there . But on a more serious note, Great Job as always!


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 16, 2012)

Great booth set up! I really wish I lived closer. Maybe next year...

For some reason I imagined you being much older.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 16, 2012)

Well done!

Wish I could've been there.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2012)

derryjellybies said:


> Great booth set up! I really wish I lived closer. Maybe next year...
> 
> For some reason I imagined you being much older.


I probably am compared to most members here, maybe I don't look it. I'm 34. So yeah, old.


----------



## Orin (Sep 16, 2012)

What's that great looking book with the mantid guarding its ootheca in a threat display (staged?)?


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome! Glad you had an awesome turnout. What three species are those in the second pic on the second post?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice presentation, it looks like you did very well! All the natural light probable helped the live exhibits be a little active and not just sit there? I don't see my ooth pic in any of the shots, but I'm sure it's in there somewhere(or it got the axe, Haha)...

Wish I could of got down there to see it all )-:


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2012)

Orin said:


> What's that great looking book with the mantid guarding its ootheca in a threat display (staged?)?


It's a 1984 National Geographic.



MantidLord said:


> Awesome! Glad you had an awesome turnout. What three species are those in the second pic on the second post?


Chinese and two Europeans



angelofdeathzz said:


> Very nice presentation, it looks like you did very well! All the natural light probable helped the live exhibits be a little active and not just sit there? I don't see my ooth pic in any of the shots, but I'm sure it's in there somewhere(or it got the axe, Haha)...
> 
> Wish I could of got down there to see it all )-:


One of them was in my presentation.

Local news pics. I got four out of the 40 pics she took. She didn't really capture the event well.

http://www.wral.com/...llery/11551705/


----------



## derryjellybies (Sep 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> I probably am compared to most members here, maybe I don't look it. I'm 34. So yeah, old.


Puh-lease, 34 is NOT old! I think I just thought you were much older because you are so knowledgeable. But then again, I am also surprised when people on the forum are super knowledgeable and write well and then I find they are only 13 years old or so. Lots of intelligent people here!


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2012)

35, 827 visitors this year.


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 17, 2012)

I want to go to there.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks Good Rick, glad it went well for you!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 17, 2012)

What was that mantis book? Also amazing presentation!


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> What was that mantis book? Also amazing presentation!


Which one?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> Which one?


the one open in the 5th pic


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> the one open in the 5th pic


Same one Orin asked about. It is a Feb. 1984 National Geographic magazine. Decent article on mantids. I remember reading it multiple times when I was a kid.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> Same one Orin asked about. It is a Feb. 1984 National Geographic magazine. Decent article on mantids. I remember reading it multiple times when I was a kid.


Where can i find a copy?


----------



## Danny. (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome presentation Rick!

In picture #11 does the acrylic setup have Gonatista grisea?


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Awesome presentation Rick!
> 
> In picture #11 does the acrylic setup have Gonatista grisea?


I believe one of them did. I had borrowed those from another member.



brancsikia339 said:


> Where can i find a copy?


I found that one on Amazon. Were a few available. I got it cheap and it was in like new condition.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

Left out pics of the ooth display:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!! The ooth display is amazing!!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

wow! i cant read any of the ooths other than the 2 deroplatys and the cilnia and that grasshoppers and mantids of the world book I want lol! i've read the butterflies of the world book, the butterflies and moths of the world book, the frogs of the world book but never seen the mantis one


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> wow! i cant read any of the ooths other than the 2 deroplatys and the cilnia and that grasshoppers and mantids of the world book I want lol! i've read the butterflies of the world book, the butterflies and moths of the world book, the frogs of the world book but never seen the mantis one


I have that book! I found it for 4 cents used!


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I have that book! I found it for 4 cents used!


lucky little...


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 22, 2012)

Great job Rick! Good turn out too.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

I can't believe i forgot to take a pic with you Rick. Geez to much beer from the night before has slowed my brain! :lol: These pics do not do your display justice. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> I can't believe i forgot to take a pic with you Rick. Geez to much beer from the night before has slowed my brain! :lol: These pics do not do your display justice. You did a fantastic job!


Thanks Paul! Yeah it was pretty busy when you guys came by. Maybe one of these days I'll have more free time and can hang out with you guys while you're down here. I agree the pics don't do justice to the table. It gets better every year for sure. Good to see you again.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

Some pics my partner took


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

Some of those creeped out looks are priceless! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> Some of those creeped out looks are priceless! :lol:


I replied to your first post right before those pics.

Whatever it takes to get kids interested in science and the natural world.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree. It's still funny tho.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> I agree. It's still funny tho.


For sure. Had one woman that came by and she was a big ball of misinformation. I gave up trying to correct her. She even said baby mantids disperse on the wind after hatching like some spiders.


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

ismart said:


> Some of those creeped out looks are priceless! :lol:


 haha yeah


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rick said:


> For sure. Had one woman that came by and she was a big ball of misinformation. I gave up trying to correct her. She even said baby mantids disperse on the wind after hatching like some spiders.


  

WOW


----------



## ismart (Sep 27, 2012)

It amazes me that some people just feel the need to put there two cents in. Even tho they have no idea what they are talking about? Did little timmy come by and argue with you again saying your brunners mantis was really a stick bug? :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2012)

ismart said:


> It amazes me that some people just feel the need to put there two cents in. Even tho they have no idea what they are talking about? Did little timmy come by and argue with you again saying your brunners mantis was really a stick bug? :lol:


I think he did actually. But I think I convinced him otherwise haha. During my speech a friend who was watching said some teenage girl nearby was muttering about something I said not being true. Too bad she didn't bring it up during the question and answer part at the end. Did have one guy ask me about mantids and parasites. I didn't expect that question but luckily had some knowledge on the subject.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2012)

love the ooth display Rick, I hope I make one as nice some day!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2012)

yea, it freaks my son Joe and wife out when I have fuzzy with me in Bugatorium, he is 15 mts old now and says cricket! I taught him how to feed them their wet food! haha, CRICKET! NEVER to young to start them from being afraid of bugs, I was always scarded to death, wonder I ever got into this, hey and today I touched some pill bugs with me bare hands! :clap:


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to say I love the faces of those kids also

that yewwwwwwwww look priceless


----------



## drolkp84 (Oct 21, 2012)

I wish there was things going on like that in the Daytona, FL area.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2012)

drolkp84 said:


> I wish there was things going on like that in the Daytona, FL area.


I'm surprised there isn't.


----------



## drolkp84 (Nov 3, 2012)

Once in a blue moon maybe... or maybe I need to just get out more. LOL


----------



## AFK (Nov 10, 2012)

That ooth collection is impressive! You can buy dead mantids, but I don't think ooths are really sold. Really shows your immense experience with these amazing animals!


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2012)

AFK said:


> That ooth collection is impressive! You can buy dead mantids, but I don't think ooths are really sold. Really shows your immense experience with these amazing animals!


Many came from other members. I now have a new one to add; L. obscura.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 19, 2013)

So many pictures - and they're all lovely!

SMILE, Rick, SMILE!    

And there's our very own... Rick and Mantidforum.net! Yay! :clap:


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 20, 2013)

is there gonna be another show this year?


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> is there gonna be another show this year?


September 21st.

I'm always looking for ideas on things to add to the table. I am thinking of thin slicing a Tenodera ooth and making a display of that. If you guys have ideas on what you think people would like to see please share them with me. I try to make this thing better every year.


----------



## sally (Jul 20, 2013)

I could not tell from the pictures, if you had a computer set up to show videos. If you didn't, a video of the ooth hatching might be interesting.


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2013)

sally said:


> I could not tell from the pictures, if you had a computer set up to show videos. If you didn't, a video of the ooth hatching might be interesting.


This was the first year I didn't do that. I used to have a slideshow of mantis pics going. But some videos like you suggested would probably be a good idea too.


----------

